# PB Wall Street : comment accéder au deuxième slot RAM



## mirando (22 Mars 2001)

Voilà, j'ai acheté 128 Mo de Ram pour mon PowerBook G3 Wall Street 1ère génération (G3/250/13"3). Je l'ai ouvert, je suis allé jusqu'à la carte processeur. Mais, là, j'aimerai accèder au slot en dessous.

En fait, actuellement, j'ai les 32 d'origine en dessous de la carte processeur et 64 au dessus.
Je voudrais mettre les 64 en dessous et les 128 au-dessus.

QUESTION : Comment soulever la carte processeur pour pouvoir accèder au second slot (en dessous).

Merci d'avance

Mirando


----------



## JackSim (22 Mars 2001)

C'est expliqué dans le manuel.

Mais ATTENTION !

Je viens (samedi dernier) de faire une douloureuse expérience en voulant remplacer mes deux barrettes de RAM par deux plus grandes. J'ai un Pismo, mais l'intérieur est à peu près identique je crois. Bref, j'ai installé la première barrette, mais en voulant soulever la carte processeur, la languette permettant de le faire m'est restée en mains : elle était mal fixée.
J'ai alors essayé de lever la carte tout de même, en m'aidant de la partie de gauche, le radiateur métallique. C'est alors que cette partie s'est décollée, mettant à nu le processeur.

Résultat : en décollant le radiateur du processeur et donc en brisant la petite couche de pâte thermique, mon processeur chauffe maintenant beaucoup plus. À l'heure où je t'écris, il tourne à 79° C, alors que d'habitude il franchissait rarement la barre des 40° C. Et je n'ai toujours pas pu accéder à ma deuxième barrette.

Bilan : je vais aller voir un technicien pour installer ma deuxième barrette (en démontant le PowerBook par dessous ?), et pour remettre de la pâte thermique entre le processeur et le radiateur (on en trouve chez les bricoleurs PC aussi). Mon processeur monte facilement à 80-90° quand on le sollicite un peu beaucoup, mais il paraît que jusqu'à 150° il ne risque pas trop de lui arriver malheur.

Moralité : si tu n'es pas familier avec ce genre d'opération, fais appel à une personne qualifiée...


------------------
*JackSim*

[Ce message a été modifié par JackSim (edited 21 Mars 2001).]


----------



## mirando (22 Mars 2001)

Merci du conseil. 
Le Pismo est beaucoup plus fin que le Wall Street. Je n'ai pas trouvé la manip pour le slot sous la carte fille dans le manuel electronique téléchargé sur le site Support d'Apple.

@+
Mirando


----------



## JackSim (22 Mars 2001)

Je crois que sur ces modèles le slot du dessous est "rempli" en usine avec la mémoire de base de l'ordinateur (32 ou 64 Mo) et que seul celui du dessus est accessible à l'utilisateur.

Cela dit, un technicien doit pouvoir y accéder sans problème.


------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## MarcMame (22 Mars 2001)

Mirando,
Es tu sur que c'est un Modele WallStreet? Je pensais que ces modeles n'existaient qu'en version 233/266/292 et 300 mais je peut me tromper  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




J'espere pour toi que c'est bien un modele WallStreet, car les premiers modele G3/250 ne disposait que d'un seul slot d'extension en barette EDO avec un Max de 160Mo. Et en plus ce type de barette coute la peau des fesses...

Si c'est bien un modele WallStreet, il faut savoir que le slot inferieur ne permet l'installation que de barette dite "profil bas". Seul le slot supérieur autorise l'installation de barette plus longue. Dans ce cas tu peux monter jusqu'à 2x256Mo.
Voici un lien pour les instructions de montage et démontage : http://www.transintl.com/technotes/installrampbg3.htm 

Jacksim, si ca t'interesse, voici les instructions pour le modele Pismo :  http://www.transintl.com/technotes/installram_pismo.htm


----------



## JackSim (23 Mars 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par MarcMame:
*Jacksim, si ca t'interesse, voici les instructions pour le modele Pismo :  http://www.transintl.com/technotes/installram_pismo.htm *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Merci. Apple ne parle que de la languette pour soulever la carte processeur, par contre ce site ignore la languette et conseille d'utiliser un tournevis pour faire levier. J'y ai pensé, mais j'ai peur de tout casser : l'interstice entre la carte et le bord métallique est beaucoup plus mince dans mon PowerBook que sur les schémas de TransIntl.


------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## mirando (23 Mars 2001)

Youpi,
Je viens de faire la manip comme indiquée sur le site (merci MarcMame). Ca marche. En fait c'est ce que je voulais faire mais j'avais peur de casser quelque chose. Quand on sait que c'est la bonne façon, c'est peut-être psychologique, mais on a l'impression que ça vient tout seul. 
Oui, j'ai bien un WallStreet (un des premiers sortis de l'usine de Cork) en version 250 et avec un bus systeme 83 Mhz. (juin 98). le 266 Mhz (wallstreet 1.1) est sorti en septembre 98 et permettait de changer la résolution et le bus système est retombé à 66 Mhz.
Un grand merci.

Mirando


----------

